# Hybrid Vigor And Is Red The New Black?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN....

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=1b861f28-ff0b-4ef5-b365-607270b90575


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The Star 5 calves are catching on here. I do not know how large numbers would sell. I know the few that come through our local sale fetch a premium.

Star 5 has also kind of taken a broad term. I believe it is technically a cross between Santa Gertrudis and Herefords. The Charolais x Herefords with a red tent are being called Star 5 around here. I suppose it is akin to anything black being called an Angus.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A couple of years ago I bought a welsh black bull(that is red in color) It was one of the better bulls that the guy had. BUT. It was the wrong color for a lot of guys. See some guys buy the welsh black and breed the black angus to get black calves and the hybred vigor. Unless its one of my Hereford cows he has either solid red or black calves that have a nice shape and grow very nicely.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> The Star 5 calves are catching on here. I do not know how large numbers would sell. I know the few that come through our local sale fetch a premium.
> Star 5 has also kind of taken a broad term. I believe it is technically a cross between Santa Gertrudis and Herefords. The Charolais x Herefords with a red tent are being called Star 5 around here. I suppose it is akin to anything black being called an Angus.


Yes "Star 5" are a cross between Gert and Hereford. Call them brazos valley composites here in Texas cause they were supposedly created along the brazos river somewhere. Hellious cows, I have a few, they are just as good or better than braford cows when you go to crossing them with good Charolais Bulls for a market calf and you don't have to pay the pretty tigerstripe premium cause people haven't caught on to what they actually are yet


----------

